# Video clips?



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Any of you got any video clips of prosepects that are going to be in the upcoming drafts????? I would love to see a ?Nemanja clip.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

i couldnt find any clips of nemanja looked ever where maybe some international fans can posts some :groucho:


----------



## josegr (Jun 12, 2003)

http://www2.esperia.com/fiba/2004_07/SerbiaMo_Turkey_firsthalf_high.wmv

&

http://www2.esperia.com/fiba/2004_07/SerbiaMo_Turkey_sechalf_high.wmv

This is the quarterfinals game of last month junior championship.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Yo man thanks for the clips


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Haha they dont edit the songs they play during the games thats pretty cool.


----------



## josegr (Jun 12, 2003)

If someone wants to watch more games of this championship ... (at least hoops )

Turkey - Spain

http://www2.esperia.com/fiba/2004_07/Spain_Turkey_firsthalf_High.wmv
http://www2.esperia.com/fiba/2004_07/Spain_Turkey_sechalf_High.wmv

France - Italy

http://www2.esperia.com/fiba/2004_07/Italy_France_firsthalf_High.wmv
http://www2.esperia.com/fiba/2004_07/Italy_France_sechalf_High.wmv

Spain - Italy
http://www2.esperia.com/fiba/2004_07/Spain_Italy_firsthalf1_High.wmv

http://www2.esperia.com/fiba/2004_07/Spain_Italy_firsthalf2_High.wmv
http://www2.esperia.com/fiba/2004_07/Spain_Italy_sechalf_High.wmv

Turkey - France

http://www2.esperia.com/fiba/2004_07/Turkey_France_firsthalf_High.wmv
http://www2.esperia.com/fiba/2004_07/Turkey_France_sechalf_High.wmv

Spain - Russia
http://www2.esperia.com/fiba/2004_07/Spain_Russia_firsthalf_high.wmv
http://www2.esperia.com/fiba/2004_07/Spain_Russia_sechalf_high.wmv


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>josegr</b>!
> If someone wants to watch more games of this championship ... (at least hoops )
> 
> Turkey - Spain
> ...


yes, that someone is me. :yes:  

thanks buddy!


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>josegr</b>!
> If someone wants to watch more games of this championship ... (at least hoops )
> 
> Turkey - Spain
> ...


thanks for clips


----------



## guyinabox (Sep 4, 2004)

Jose you got vids of the Olympic games?


----------



## josegr (Jun 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>guyinabox</b>!
> Jose you got vids of the Olympic games?


You can download some of the games with a p2p program like emule, if you don't know the program, go to http://www.emule-project.net/ 

Greetings.


----------

